# Tailor in Brussels



## KatHunter (May 27, 2016)

Hello there,

I moved to Brussels a month ago while in the process of fixing my wedding dress for sale. There is an excellent tailor I can use in London, but I am now in Brussels and the dress is here with me.

Does anyone know a really good tailor in Brussels who can work with expensive dresses, fine fabric (silk) and beading? I need a part of my dress fixed with new fabric. I have the spare fabric, I just need a good reliable and experienced tailor. It's a Jenny Packham Grace dress.

Thanks in advance for your advice!

All the best, K


----------

